# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Inflacioni

## Estella

Në muajin qershor ndryshimi vjetor ishte 3.8%. Një vit më parë ky ndryshim ishte 4 për qind

Tiranë - Inflacioni në muajin qershor është ulur 1.5 për qind, ndërkohë që ndryshimi vjetor arrin në 3.8 për qind njofton Instituti i Statistikave. Indeksi i Çmimeve të Konsumit në muajin qershor 2002 arriti në 98.24 për qind kundrejt muajit dhjetor 2001, duke shënuar një ulje prej 1.5 për qind kundrejt muajit të kaluar. Në muajin qershor ndryshimi vjetor ishte 3.8 për qind. Një vit më parë ky ndryshim ishte 4 për qind. Rritjet më të mëdha vjetore vërehen në grupet "Qera, ujë, lëndë djegëse dhe energji", prej 9.7 për qind dhe "shërbimi arsimor" prej 9 për qind. Ndërsa uljet më të mëdha vjetore vërehen në grupet "Veshje dhe këpucë" prej 5.4 për qind dhe "Transport" prej 3.2 për qind. Brënda grupit "Ushqime dhe pije joalkolike" uljen më të madhe e shënon nëngrupi "Zarzavate përfshi patatet" prej 20.5 për qind. Këtu përmëndetet ulja e çmimit të mashurkave prej 60.4 për qind, domateve prej 46.6 për qind, patateve prej 38.8 për qind, bamjeve prej 18.5 për qind etj.

Ulje ka patur edhe në nëngrupet e tjera si "fruta" prej 5.6 për qind, "ushqime" prej 3.9 për qind dhe "qumësht, djathë e vezë"prej 1.5 për qind. Brënda këtij grupi, nëngrupi "peshk" shënoi një rritje prej 2.2 për qind. Këtu përmendet rritja e çmimit të peshkut të freskët prej 2.4 për qind dhe peshkut të tymosur e të thatë prej 2.3 për qind.

Ndërsa grupi "Veshje dhe këpucë" shënoi një rritje prej 0.1 për qind. Brenda këtij grupi, nëngrupi "veshje për gra" shënoi një rritje prej 0.2 për qind, "veshje për fëmijë" prej 0.2 për qind, "këpucë për gra prej 0.1 për qind, ndërsa nëngrupi "veshje për burra shënoi një ulje prej 0.1 për qind dhe "atlete për fëmijë" prej 0.1 për qind. Gjithashtu edhe grupi "Mobilim, pajisje shtëpie dhe mirëmbajtje shtëpie" shënoi një rritje prej 0.1 për qind. Kjo rritje ka ardhur kryesisht si rezultat i rritjes së çmimeve të lavatriçeve prej 1.8 për qind, frigoriferëve prej 0.6 për qind, sobave elektrike prej 1 për qind. Ndërsa ndryshimet me grupet e tjera variojnë nga 0.1 për qind në 0.8 për qind.

Governatori i Bankës së Shqipërisë Shkëlqim Cani në opinionin e tij të fundit tha se, "ekonomia shqiptare gjatë vitit 2002, parashikohet të ecë pothuajse brenda së njëjtës kornizë si edhe viti i kaluar, e përcaktuar nga këta objektiva kryesorë: rritja ekonomike në masën 6 për qind, norma vjetore e inflacionit në kufijtë 2-4 për qind, deficiti buxhetor në masën 8 për qind të PBB-së, deficiti i llogarisë korente në rreth 8.2 për qind të PBB-së dhe financimi nëpërmjet huamarrjes së brendshme në masën 3.1 për qind të PBB-së. Rritja ekonomike e vendit gjykohet të ketë si bazë kryesore, rritjen e pritshme të prodhimit në degën e bujqësisë e për pasojë edhe të kontributit të saj në PBB. Në kushte të tilla, objektivat për inflacionin dhe për rritjen e PBB-së, konsiderohen realistë. Këtë gjykim e mbështesin, në pjesën më të madhe, edhe zhvillimet në ekonominë e vendit në tremujorin e parë të vitit.

Megjithatë, në këtë periudhë vepruan disa ngjarje të rëndësishme, të cilat krijuan vështirësi për ecurinë ekonomike: situata kritike e fundmarsit në sektorin bankar, situata politike problematike dhe kriza energjitike. Ngjarja e parë, megjithëse pati implikimet tashmë të njohura në ekonominë e vendit dhe në treguesit monetarë, u ndoq me kujdes nga banka qendrore, si e tillë ndikimet e saj u sheshuan për një periudhë kohe relativisht të shpejtë. Fenomeni i tërheqjes jo të zakonshme të depozitave që filloi në fund të muajit mars dhe vijoi me intensitet edhe më pas, u vlerësua mjaft seriozisht, për faktin se sistemi bankar u gjend përballë një situate disi të papritur. Keqintepretimi i ligjit për sigurimin e depozitave shkaktoi një situatë paniku tek depozituesit dhe çoi në tërheqjen e depozitave pranë sporteleve, kryesisht, të Bankës së Kursimeve."

Më pas Guvernatori Cani thotë se, "vlen të theksoj se tremujori i parë i vitit 2002, ishte më i suksesshëm se e njëjta periudhë e një viti më parë. Normat vjetore të inflacionit rezultuan më të larta se objektivi për të: për gjithë periudhën mesatarja e tyre ishte 6.6 për qind. Influencën më të lartë në luhatshmërinë mujore të inflacionit e ka patur grupi "ushqimor" si edhe grupi "qira, energji dhe lëndë djegëse". Megjithatë, rruga drejt normalizimit të normave më të ulëta të inflacionit, tashmë ka nisur, duke regjistruar për muajin maj shifrën 4.6 për qind.

Në kushtet e rritjes së presioneve inflacioniste në ekonomi, për shkak të: efekteve të trashëguara nga fundviti 2001, situatës së fundmarsit 2002, lëkundjeve të pazakonta të kursit të këmbimit në drejtim të nënçmimit të monedhës vendase, luhatjeve të situatës politike në vend, ashpërsimit të mundshëm të situatës energjitike. Banka e Shqipërisë orientoi dy herë, në mënyrë të prerë, qëndrimin e politikës së saj monetare drejt rritjes së normave të interesit. Vlerësoj se veprimet e saj ishin në kohën e duhur dhe do të ndihmojnë në uljen e presioneve inflacioniste të shkaktuara nga faktorët e lartpërmendur. Edhe një herë do të theksoja se arritja e objektivave të zhvillimit makroekonomik të vendit, nëse ritmet do të vijojnë të përmirësohen, konsiderohet si realiste."

(Marre nga Gazeta Zeri I Popullit)

----------


## benseven11

shiko kursin e valutes po ra dollari ka ulje edhe inflacioni ne Shqiperi kursi i valutes eshte Shuma e gjithe treguesve ekonomike

----------


## ganoid

benseven11!

Eshte e vertet qe inflacioni ne vendet me treg te hapur ndikohet pervec te tjerash edhe nga valuta e huaj.
Por nuk jam 100% dakord me ate qe thua se inflacioni ne Shqiperi matet me luhatjet e dollarit. Pse?
Dollari tashme nuk perben valuten me me rendesi ne tregun shqiptar. Kjo sepse mardheniet ekonomike tregetare ne i kemi me vendet e eurozones dhe nqs deri para dy vjetesh kompanite shqiptare e blenin mallin qe importohej ne shqiperi me dollare (per shkak te besueshmerise si valute nderkombetare) tashme kjo ka ndryshuar. Sic e thashe me larte komplet mardheniet tregetare te shqiperise jane me vendet e eurozones dhe si rrjedhin nuk perdoret me dollari por euro per shkembimet.

Tjeter faktor i rendesishem ne renien e influences se dollarit dhe qe eshte relative eshte se kohet e fundit dollari po peson lekundje ne tregun shqiptar. Nderkohe qe euro eshte me e qendrushme.
Tashme ajo cka e mban dollarin akoma ne kembe eshte mosndryshimi i sistemit te qeverise per pagimin e disa detyrimeve e cila eshte ende ne dollare plus dhe tregetia me disa vende si serbia kroacia cekia polonia hungaria te cilat ende nuk jane futur ne EU. Por me futjen e ketyre ne EU dollarit do ti bier akoma me shume influenca dhe si rrjedhoje do te behet  e parendesishme ne ndikimin e inflacionit ne Shqiperi.

Mgja tani jane ne vije disa investime amerikane ne shqiperi te cilat mund ta mbajne akoma ne kembe (edhe pse shume pak) kete influence gjithmon e ne renie te dollarit.

Ne artikullin shkruhet:
Governatori i Bankës së Shqipërisë Shkëlqim Cani në opinionin e tij të fundit tha se, "ekonomia shqiptare gjatë vitit 2002, parashikohet të ecë pothuajse brenda së njëjtës kornizë si edhe viti i kaluar,  norma vjetore e inflacionit në kufijtë 2-4 për qind"

Kjo ka shume rendesi qe parashikimi i governatorit Cani ka qene i sakte. Kjo per arsyen se kur parashikohet norma e inflacionit atehere merren masa plus qe eshte mbajtur ne norma te ulta. 

Personalisht ruaj respekt per Canin pasi ka treguar qe eshte nje nga ekonomistet (financieret) me te mire ne Shqiperi.

----------


## Estella

> _Postuar më parë nga benseven11_ 
> *shiko kursin e valutes po ra dollari ka ulje edhe inflacioni ne Shqiperi kursi i valutes eshte Shuma e gjithe treguesve ekonomike*


Sa e vertete eshte kjo nuk e di, dhe as e besoj plotesisht megjithate Marigleni te ka dhene ate shpjegim qe do te te jepja edhe une.

----------


## ganoid

Banka e Shqipërisë analizon situatën makroekonomike në vend 

Cani: Zgjedhjet lokale do rrisin inflacionin 
"Rritja e çmimit të energjisë ndikon negativisht" 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

a.s

TIRANE

Niveli i inflacionit do të pësojë rritje gjatë muajve të ardhshëm. Këshilli Mbikëqyrës i Bankës së Shqipërisë ka vlerësuar në mbledhjen e fundit se zgjedhjet për kryetarët e bashkive dhe komunave që do të zhvillohen në tetor, rritja e çmimit të energjisë elektrike dhe regresi që ka mbërthyer bujqësinë janë faktorët që e rrezikojnë këtë tregues. "Në rritje të inflacionit pritet të ndikojnë zgjedhjet për pushtetin lokal apo rritja e çmimit të energjisë elektrike, si dhe intensiteti me të cilin këto ngjarje do të ndikojnë në çmimet e konsumit. Gjithashtu ecuria e prodhimit bujqësor vlerësohet të jetë element i rëndësishëm në përcaktimin e nivelit të çmimeve", theksohet në deklaratën e Bankës Qendrore. Sipas kësaj të fundit, inflacioni gjatë muajit prill arriti në 2.8 për qind, duke pësuar një rritje prej 0.8 për qind kundrejt një muaji më parë. Rritja iu dedikua shtrenjtësimit të artikujve ushqimorë në tregje, kryesisht frutave dhe perimeve. Ndërsa çmimet e transaportit dhe ecuria e kursit të këmbimit nuk dhanë efekte në ecurinë e këtij treguesi. Kjo për shkak të rënies së çmimit të naftës dhe qendrueshmërisë së lekut kundrejt valutave, me përjashtim të dollarit, ndaj të cilit monedha vendase u mbiçmua. Por pavarësisht rritjes së pësuar gjatë muajit të kaluar, inflacioni rezultoi brenda objektivit të vendosur nga Banka e Shqipërisë, i cili është 2-4 për qind deri në fund të vitit.

----------


## gene

2-4 % deri fund te vitit 
sa hapesire i paska lene vetes banka
edhe nje bebe do te ishte i sakte ne nje parashikim te tille

jo po 1-10%

me duket se bejne shaka

----------


## Vinny_T

plotesisht dakort me ate qe thote mariglennora . Euro aktualisht perben rreth 80% te shkembimeve te import eksportit shqiptar keshtu qe dhe raporti i saj me lekun ka shume me rendesi se sa ai ndermjet lekut me dollarin.
Per mendimin tim eshte pak e veshtire te thuhet tani nese do te jete i ulet apo jo inflacioni ne shqiperi kete vit.
Vitin qe kaloi ne pergjithesi ekonomie ishte ne rritje dhe pse nuk arriti shifraat e premtuara apo te parashikuara nga qeveria dhe analistet ekonomike. Inflacoini u rrit nga kriza elektroenergjitike qe kaloi vendi dhe pesha e kesaj  krize ne ekonomine shqiptare 
ishte teper e ndjeshme. Kete vit dhe pse perveç blerjes se disa miliard KW/ore energji nga serbet nuk ka patur ndonje reforme apo projekt tjeter per te dale nga kjo krize qeveria nano eshte treguar e zgjuar pasi per dy vjet efektet e mungeses se energjise ne vend do te jene pothuajse te paperfillshme ne krahasim me ato te vitit qe shkoi pasi nevoja ne vend do te permbushet me ane te importit dhe kontratat per kete jane lidhur tashme.
Ajo qe me shqeteson me shume eshte klima e tendosur politike, zgjedhjet lokale te cilat do te shoqerohen me nje periudhe para e pas zgjedhjesh qe administrata lokale do te jete e paralizuar, ngritja e çmimit te KW/ore nga ana e Kesh-it e cila dhe pse ishte e domosdoshme ishte nje gje absurde per sa i perket formes qe u be pasi te rritesh me 50% apo deri ne 100% çmimin e energjise eshte te vdesesh brenda dites ate pak industri apo biznes qe eshte konsumator i madh energjie.
Tjeter aspekt preokupues eshte dhe perqendrimi i ekonomise ne doren e vetem disa pushtetareve dhe largimi me metoda nga me te ultat e me te rrezikshmet i njerezve te ndershem dhe i firmave serioze nga ajo pjese e ekonomise qe eshte dhe me fitimprursja ne vend. Kjo behet nepermjet doganave, tatimeve....kercenimeve te ndryshme dhe deri nepermjet eleminimlit fizik te personave.
Atehere pas gjithe ketyre elementeve qe shtrova me siper do te isha kurioz te dija se sa do te ishte inflacioni kete vit ne vendin tone.
Pershendetje

----------


## ganoid

Gene!
Momenti ne te cilen gjendet ekonomija botrore eshte shume delikat dhe i brishte.
Dollari sot ka fiuar disa pike mbi euron ne tregun e kembimit.
Ende nuk dihet se kush do kontrolloje naften e Irakut.
E keshtu me radhe problemet jane shume te mprehta dhe nga dita ne dite mund te priten gjera te papara ne ekonomine botrore.
Ne si nje vend qe kemi lidhje me keto vende nuk mund te kalojme pa u ndikuar.

Eshte kjo arsyeja pse Cani dhe keshiltaret e Bankes Qendrore nuk mund te jete shume i qarte. Pastaj kufiri 1% lart e poshte mua me duket normal dhe jo i egzagjeruar.
Pra mesa kuptoj une ajo cka duan te thone me larte eshte se inflacioni i pritshem eshte 3% dhe me nje gabim prej 1% qe eshte i lejuar marrim segmentin 2%-4%.

Te pakten une keshtu e kam kuptuar. 

gjithe te mirat,
Geni

----------


## INDRITI

Me sa pashe dhe lexova me lart vura re se deri diku ekonomia shqipetare po permiresohet nese eshte e vertete cka thuhet.
gjithashtu  thuhet qe zgjedhjet lokale do te ndikojne ne rritjen e inflacjonit ne shqiperi, tani pyetja eshte e ndikon gjithmone negativisht rritje e inflacjonit apo edhe pozitivisht kur dihet qe inflacjon do te thote: rritje e te gjithe cmimeve ne nivel kombetar.
Une mendoj se infacjoni pervec te keqijave te veta ka edhe te mira kryesish ne rritjen ekonamike.

----------


## ganoid

Indrit!
Eshte e vertet qe inflacioni ka te mirat e veta por kur ai eshte i pemasave te vogla dhe mbi te gjithe kur ai eshte i parashikuar (nenvizoj).
Shqiperia ka bere hapa ne ekonomi por keto hapa jane te pakta ne krahasim me ato qe duhet te beheshin. Rritja e ekonomise tone eshte ne normat e 6 perqindeshit. Hiq nga kjo 3% qe eshte inflacioni rritja nominale eshte vetem 3%. 
Nje rritje e tille mund te jete e mire per USA ose Gjermanine... por jo per ekonomi si e jona qe eshte ne fillimet e saj ende.
Rritja e ekonomise duhet te jete si ajo e pemes. Ne fillim e shpejte pastaj vjen duke u ngadalesuar. Rritja e ekonomise shqiptare ne momentin ku ndodhemi duhet te jete ne normat 10% nga keto 3% inflacion dhe 7% rritje nominale.
Ne nje shkrim kam shprehur mendimin tim se me ane te tre reformave kjo gje mund te arrihet. Ato jane:
Qetsimi i politikes
Zgjerimi i taksave dhe njekohesisht ne perpjestim te zhdrejt ulja e tyre 
Dhenia fund problemit te pronave.

Mendoj se keto tre reforma jane te mjaftueshme per ta cuar rritjen vjetore ne 10%

----------


## ganoid

Cani me BE: Kemi inflacion te ulet
Guvernatori i Bankes se Shqiperise Shkelqim Cani diskutoi dje me shefen e Misionit Vezhgues te Bashkimit Europian, Victoria Ealker, ne lidhje me ecurine e disa treguesve makroekonomike te ekonomise se vendit. Guvernatori Cani u shpreh ne kete takim se "ekonomia shqiptare gjate vitit te kaluar shenoi nje rritje te Produktit te Brendshem Bruto (PBB) prej 4.7 per qind dhe nje norme inflacioni brenda intervalit te parashikuar, ne nivelin 2.1 per qind. Kjo norme inflacioni vleresohet relativisht e ulet krahasuar me vendet e tjera te rajonit te Europes Juglindore. Gjithashtu kursi i kembimit te lekut me euron dhe dollarin amerikan ka qene kryesisht i qendrueshem, ndersa deficiti buxhetor ne raport me PBB ka ardhur ne renie.

----------


## INDRITI

> _Postuar më parë nga mariglennora_ 
> *Indrit!
> Eshte e vertet qe inflacioni ka te mirat e veta por kur ai eshte i pemasave te vogla dhe mbi te gjithe kur ai eshte i parashikuar (nenvizoj).
> Shqiperia ka bere hapa ne ekonomi por keto hapa jane te pakta ne krahasim me ato qe duhet te beheshin. Rritja e ekonomise tone eshte ne normat e 6 perqindeshit. Hiq nga kjo 3% qe eshte inflacioni rritja nominale eshte vetem 3%. 
> Nje rritje e tille mund te jete e mire per USA ose Gjermanine... por jo per ekonomi si e jona qe eshte ne fillimet e saj ende.
> Rritja e ekonomise duhet te jete si ajo e pemes. Ne fillim e shpejte pastaj vjen duke u ngadalesuar. Rritja e ekonomise shqiptare ne momentin ku ndodhemi duhet te jete ne normat 10% nga keto 3% inflacion dhe 7% rritje nominale.
> Ne nje shkrim kam shprehur mendimin tim se me ane te tre reformave kjo gje mund te arrihet. Ato jane:
> Qetsimi i politikes
> Zgjerimi i taksave dhe njekohesisht ne perpjestim te zhdrejt ulja e tyre 
> ...


jam shume dakord me ju!

----------


## ganoid

Banka e Shqipërisë po tregohet e kujdesshme në lidhje me një vendim të ri për normën bazë të interesit 

Inflacioni kalon kufirin, Cani do të nisë fushatën


Bledjana Beqiri

Banka e Shqipërisë do të marrë sërish shpatën në dorë kundër spekulimeve të çmimeve. Rritja e inflacionit dhe rreziku për të kaluar kufirin e sipërm prej 4 për qind detyron bankën qendrore që të rinisë fushatën kundër rritjes së çmimeve. Kështu ka pohuar dje guvernatori i Bankës së Shqipërisë, Shkëlqim Cani, gjatë një takimi që ka zhvilluar me ambasadorin e Shteteve të Bashkuara të Amerikës në Tiranë, Xhejms Xhefri. Inflacioni është afër kufirit të sipërm, fakt që e bën Bankën e Shqipërisë të jetë e kujdesshme në marrjen e një vendimi të ri në lidhje me normën bazë të interesit, -është shprehur Cani. Inflacioni gjatë vitit 2003 është brenda parashikimeve të Bankës së Shqipërisë, 2-4 për qind, por më afër kufirit të sipërm, fakt ky që e vështirëson punën e bankës qendrore. Sipas guvernatorit, Banka e Shqipërisë do të thellojë fushatën kundër spekulimeve me çmimet në prag të festave të fundvitit. Ndërgjegjësimi i publikut për mosblerjen me shumicë dhe në mënyrë të panevojshme të artikujve kryesisht ushqimorë, bashkëpunimi me organet fiskale për eliminimin e spekulimeve të tregtarëve dhe bashkëpunimi me të gjitha autoritetet për të mos lejuar një ngritje jo normale të nivelit të përgjithshëm të çmimeve në prag të festave është fushata që pritet të ndërmarrë banka qendrore. Këtë e ka deklaruar vetë guvernatori i Bankës së Shqipërisë, shqetësim ky që është ngritur në takimin e ambasadorin amerikan. Cani pohon se Banka e Shqipërisë është e angazhuar që të mbajë një normë inflacioni prej 2 deri në 4 për qind, edhe fushata elektorale ose festat e fundvitit pritet që të japin ndikimin e tyre negativ. 

 (Artikulli i meposhtem eshte marre nga Shekulli)

----------


## Leila

Permiresimin s'e quaj permiresim po te mos jete nje ndryshim (relativisht) i madh.

----------


## ganoid

Guvernatori i Bankes se Shqiperise, z.Shkelqim Cani, priti dje ne nje takim, perfaqesuesit e Misionit te Asistences Teknike te Fondit Monetar Nderkombetar per Shqiperine z. Patrik T. Downes dhe z. Paul L. Hilbers, nga Departamenti i Sistemeve Financiare dhe Monetare prane FMN-se. Takimi kishte si qellim shkembimin e opinioneve mbi efikasitetin e asistences teknike te ofruar deri me sot nga ky institucion, kryesisht asistences se ofruar qe nga viti 1997 dhe fushat e bashkepunimit te metejshem mes Bankes se Shqiperise dhe Fondit Monetar Nderkombetar per ceshtje te ndryshme te bankingut qendror. Guvernatori Cani, e vleresoi efikasitetin e asistences teknike te FMN-se per Banken e Shqiperise, e cila ka ndihmuar ne zgjidhjen e mjaft ceshtjeve te bankingut qendror, te hartimit te politikave monetare dhe parashikimin e regjimit te inflacionit. 

Ndersa perfaqesuesit e Misionit te Asistences Teknike te FMN-se u shprehen se projektet e asistences per Banken e Shqiperise jane absorbuar me sukses, fakt ky qe ka bere qe projektet per Banken e Shqiperise te konsiderohen si projekte-pilot ne asistencen e FMN-se per bankat qendrore te rajonit. 

Sa i perket asistences se eksperteve te FMN-se per Banken e Shqiperise ne te ardhmen, Guvernatori u shpreh se synimi kryesor i Bankes se Shqiperise eshte aplikimi ne te ardhmen i regjimit te shenjestrimit te inflacionit (Inflation targeting). Banka e Shqiperise ne regjimin e politikes monetare i referohet mbajtjes sipas parashikimeve (nen kontroll) te agregateve monetare(Monetary Targeting). Gjate pese viteve te fundit, vijoi z.Cani, Banka e Shqiperise ka parashikuar qe ne fillim te vitit inflacionin ne nivelin 2-4 per qind dhe ka realizuar parashikimet. Por, sigurisht qe synimi i Bankes se Shqiperise pas pak vitesh eshte "Inflation Targeting" pasi Shqiperia eshte ne procesin e integrimit evropian dhe Banka e Shqiperise eshte e perfshire intensivisht ne synimin per t'u bere pjese e Bashkimit Monetar Evropian. Asistenca e FMN-se, konkludoi z.Cani, do te ishte shume e vlefshme edhe ne kete proces te perafrimit te Bankes se Shqiperise me Banken Qendrore Evropiane, pjese e se ciles do te jemi ne te ardhmen.

----------


## ganoid

Tregu 

Afrohen festat, rriten çmimet e ushqimeve

Rriten çmimet e produkteve ushqimore. Tregtarët abuzojnë me çmimet për të rritur fitimet 

B.Beqiri

Tregtarët në këtë fillim jave kanë rritur ndjeshëm çmimet e produkteve ushqimore. Afrimi i festave ka bërë që tregtarët të kriposin çmimet e tyre, me qëllim që të rrisin sa më shumë fitimet. Burime pranë Ministrisë së Bujqësisë dhe Ushqimit pohojnë se rritja e çmimeve evidentohet jo vetëm tek prodhimet e vendit, por edhe tek ato të importit, duke bërë që konsumatorët të shpenzojnë më shumë para. Rritja e çmimeve në prag të festave nuk është diçka e re për konsumatorin shqiptar, as për tregtarët, edhe pse çmimet e produkteve rriten zinxhir nga shitësit e mëdhenj dhe deri tek më të vegjlit. Por, sipas specialistëve të Ministrisë së Bujqësisë dhe Ushqimit, rritje më e madhe e çmimeve evidentohet në artikujt e konsumit që janë në fillim të sezonit. Tregtarët kanë rritur ndjeshëm çmimet e produkteve ushqimore, si djathi i bardhë nga 341.8 lekë për kilogram dje ka arritur mesatarisht në 346.3 lekë për kilogram, djathi kaçkavall nga 588 lekë për kilogram në 583.8 lekë për kilogram. Rritje në çmim pësuan edhe vezët, të cilat nga 10.5 lekë për kokërr, u shitën me 11 lekë për kokërr, ndërsa çmimi i mishit të deles është luhatur nga 523.3 lekë për kilogram në 520.9 lekë për kilogram dhe çmimi i peshku ka variuar nga 573.3 lekë për kilogram, në rreth 540 lekë për kilogram. Kurse, produktet ushqimore si: buka është shitur me 60 lekë për kilogram, sheqeri me 98.3 lekë për kilogram, orizi me 99.9 lekë për kilogram. 


..............
...............

Vitin e shkuar Institucionet shteterore e ndaluan deri ne nje fare mase ngritjen e cmimeve ne prag te festave te fundvitit. Kjo ishte nje nga arsyet  e rendesishme qe Banka Qendrore te  dilte kokelarte per punen e saj , pra mbajtjen e inflacionit nen kontroll.

Ngritja e  cmimeve ne fundvit tregon se tregu shqipetar eshte ende  i paformuar. Ne te gjitha vendet e zhvilluara te  botes ne fundvit ulen cmimet per te terhequr sa me shume para nga ajo qe hidhet ne qarkullim. Kjo sepse dihet qe ne fundvit njerezit harxhojne me shume se normalisht.

Nejse ne jemi larg te qenit vend i zhvilluar prandaj nuk kemi pse ankohemi.

----------


## ganoid

Kërkesa e shfrenuar e konsumatorëve në prag të festave rrit artificialisht çmimet e ushqimeve

Cani: Do të parandaloj rritjen abuzive të çmimeve

Tregtarët përfitojnë gjatë periudhës së fundvitit duke spekuluar me çmimet e ushqimeve 

Bledjana Beqiri

Banka e Shqipërisë kërkon që të parandalojë rritjen abuzive të çmimeve. Parandalimi i shpenzimeve të shfrenuara dhe rritja abuzive e çmimeve do të jenë dy objekivat kryesorë të një fushate që do të ndërmarrë Banka e Shqipërisë në prag të festave të fundvitit. Në datën 20 nëntor banka qendrore në bashkëpunim me organe të ndryshme shtetërore, si: Ministria e Financave, Drejtoria e Përgjithshme e Tatimeve dhe Drejtoria e Përgjithshme e Doganave, në bashkëpunim me organizma jofitimprurës, me konsumatorin dhe bizneset do të kontrollojë çdo ditë të gjitha tregjet e vendit. Qëllimi i fushatës së Bankës së Shqipërisë është informimi, edukimi dhe ndërgjegjësimi i publikut për çmimet e produkteve gjatë muajit dhjetor, si dhe shmangien e luhatjeve artificiale të çmimeve nga ana e biznesmenëve, -është shprehur guvernatori i Bankës së Shqipërisë, Shkëlqim Cani. Sipas tij, spekulimi me çmimet e produkteve ushqimore ka një intensitet më të lartë gjatë festave të fundvitit, të cilat ndjekin njëra-tjetrën. Shtrenjtimi i produkteve ushqimore në ditët e fundit të muajit dhjetor ndodh jo sepse kërkesa rritet shumë më tepër se oferta, por sepse kërkesa e shtuar për disa produkte ushqimore është kthyer në joelastike, -pohon Cani. Ai sqaron se tradicionalisht festat e fundvitit, sidomos ajo e Vitit të Ri, shoqërohen me konsum të ekzagjeruar të disa produkteve ushqimore. Pikërisht janë çmimet e këtyre produkteve, sqaron Cani, që rriten në treg me ritme të larta nga një ditë në tjetrën sa më tepër i afrohemi ditës së festës. Banka e Shqipërisë në bashkëpunim me organe të ndryshme shtetërore dhe joshtetërore do të publikojë çdo ditë çmimet e produkteve ushqimore, si dhe do të kontrollojë çmimet e tyre me qëllim që konsumatorët të mos nxitohen në blerjet e tyre. Rritja e çmimeve ndodh edhe pse në treg ka ofertë të mjaftueshme të këtyre produkteve. Kalimi i periudhës së festave bën që thuajse menjëherë edhe çmimet të bien ndjeshëm, për këtë arsye rritja e çmimeve është emërtuar spekulative, -pohon guvernatori i Bankës së Shqipërisë. Manipulimi me çmimet e produkteve për konsum rrit paqëndrueshmërinë e tyre, duke rrezikuar edhe mbajtjen e inflacionit brenda kufijve të parashikuar 2-4 për qind. Për këtë arsye banka qendrore do të marrë masa për të reduktuar mundësinë e rritjes spekulative të çmimeve, duke ndërmarrë një fushatë për këtë qëllim. Doganat dhe Tatimet do të jenë ushtarët e mirë të kësaj fushate, duke kontrolluar çmimet e mallrat që në momentin e zhdoganimit dhe deri tek tregtarët e vegjël. 
Konsumatorët, ja pse rriten çmimet?
Arsyeja më e rëndësishme e rritjes së çmimeve në muajin dhjetor është spekulimi i tregtarëve të shumicës, -kanë deklaruar konsumatorët në një studim që ka zhvilluar banka qendrore gjatë ditëve të fundit. Sipas tyre, ineficenca vepruese e organeve shtetërore bën që ky fenomen të shfaqet në mënyrë të përsëritur këto 3-4 vitet e fundit, duke u parë tashmë si një fenomen i pritshëm nga qytetarët. Për të intervistuarit, rritja e kërkesës për shkak të festave të fundvitit është diçka normale dhe rritja e prekshme e çmimeve nga ana e tregtarëve të pakicës vjen si rezultat i rritjes së tyre nga ana e tregtarëve të shumicës. 


Çfarë është inflacioni? 

Inflacioni është rritja e nivelit të përgjithshëm të çmimeve të konsumit. Sipas specialistëve të Bankës së Shqipërisë, inflacioni është një superprodhim i parasë, i cili në njërën anë, në mënyrë të dukshme rrit çmimet e mallrave dhe në anën tjetër ul fuqinë blerëse të parasë. Pra inflacioni ndodh atëherë kur niveli i përgjithshëm i çmimeve dhe i kostove në ekonomi rritet. Domethënë kur rritet çmimi i bukës, i qumështit, naftës apo veturave, ose kur rritet niveli i pagave, çmimi i tokës, etj. 


Përse inflacioni është i dëmshëm?

Inflacioni është i vështirë për tu përballuar nga njerëz me të ardhura fikse. Nëse çmimet rriten dhe të ardhurat mbeten të pandryshuara, njerëzit blejnë gjithmonë e më pak. Kjo do të thotë që fuqia blerëse e konsumatorëve ulet. Por, inflacioni i lartë ndikon edhe në kursimet e mbledhura. Kështu nëse njerëzit vendosin paratë në një llogari kursimi, përfitimi i tyre është interesi mbi kursimet e depozituara. Në mënyrë që të ruhet fuqia blerëse e parasë, norma e interesit duhet që të jetë të paktën po aq e lartë sa çështë inflacioni, përndryshe me paratë kursimtarët nuk do të mund të blejnë të njëjtën sasi mallrash apo shërbimesh si më parë. Kështu, nëse normat e interesit lëvizin paralelisht me inflacionin, njerëzit përfitojnë pak ose aspak nga kursimet e tyre. Sipas specialistëve të Bankës së Shqipërisë meqënëse kursimet e pakta, nuk janë të dobishme për një ekonomi, mund të arrijmë në përfundimin që inflacioni, duke pakësuar të ardhurat nga kursimet dhe rrjedhimisht shtytjen për të kursyer, është i dëmshëm për ekonominë dhe konsumatorin.

----------


## ganoid

Programi monetar i Bankës së Shqipërisë për vitin 2004 synon përmbushjen e objektivit të Bankës së Shqipërisë, ruajtjen e normës vjetore të inflacionit brenda kufijve 2-4 për qind 

Ekonomia shqiptare në 2004 një pasqyrë e vitit 2003. Leku do të vazhdojë të jetë i fortë 

Banka miraton programin monetar 2004 
Inflacioni do të jetë 2-4 për qind. Kredia e re 16 miliardë lekë 

Redi Gjuzi

Ndryshe nga buxheti i shtetit që akoma nuk ka marrë OK-in nga Kuvendi, programi Monetar i Bankës së Shqipërisë për vitin 2004 është miratuar dje.

Sipas të dhënave, ky program parashikon të njëjtën politikë si gjatë këtij viti. Programi monetar i Bankës së Shqipërisë për vitin 2004 synon përmbushjen e objektivit të Bankës së Shqipërisë, ruajtjen e normës vjetore të inflacionit brenda kufijve 2-4 për qind, thuhet në raportin e Bankës.

Në funksion të këtij objektivi, programi monetar synon kontrollin e rritjes së ofertës monetare, në mënyrë që niveli i mjeteve monetare reale ti përgjigjet nevojave reale të ekonomisë në mbështetje të rritjes ekonomike. Programi monetar për vitin 2004 mbështetet në supozimin e ruajtjes së tendencave kryesore të zhvillimeve ekonomike dhe monetare të vitit 2003 edhe për vitin 2004. Duke u bazuar në këto parashikime, rritja e ofertës monetare parashikohet 10.6 për qind, rritje e cila do të mbështesë rritjen e kredisë për sektorin privat prej 16.5 miliardë lekë, si dhe nevojat e deficitit buxhetor. Rritja e depozitave në lekë do të sigurojë qëndrueshmëri të gjendjes së likuiditetit të sistemit bankar gjatë vitit 2004, duke bërë që raporti i tyre ndaj ofertës monetare të mbesë në nivelin 28.0 për qind. Specialistë theksojnë se programi monetar garanton respektimin e objektivave sasiorë të Bankës së Shqipërisë, mbajtjen e nivelit të Mjeteve të Brendshme Neto dhe të Rezervës Ndërkombëtare Neto të Bankës së Shqipërisë brenda kufijve dhe kontrollin e huamarrjes së brendshme të qeverisë në nivelin 2.7 për qind të PBB-së.

Të dhënat

Rritja ekonomike për vitin 2004 parashikohet të jetë 6 për qind, ndërkohë që synohet ruajtja e nivelit të inflacionit brenda intervalit 2-4 për qind 
Kërkesa e qeverisë parashikohet të jetë në nivelin 2.7 për qind të PBB-së. Ritmi i rritjes së kërkesës për ekonominë parashikohet të jetë afërsisht i njëjtë me atë të vitit 2003 
Struktura kohore e mjeteve monetare parashikohet e qëndrueshme 


Statistikat e bankës
Tetor, inflacioni vazhdon të ulet

Muaji tetor 2003 shënoi një inflacion vjetor prej 2.9 për qind, duke mbetur brenda intervalit objektiv 24 për qind. Raporti i Bankës së Shqipërisë për këtë muaj thekson se shumica e agregatëve kanë qëndrueshmëri. Gjatë këtij muaji norma mesatare vjetore e inflacionit vazhdoi rënien edhe në muajin tetor, duke arritur në vlerën 2.27 për qind. Muaji tetor 2003 nuk ka shfaqur shmangie të ndjeshme nga mesatarja e tij historike. Gjatë muajit tetor banka ndryshoi mënyrën e llogaritjes së indeksit të grupit Qira, ujë, lëndë djegëse dhe energji. Rillogaritja e këtij indeksi solli ndryshime dhe në indeksin total, duke sjellë rënie të normës vjetore të inflacionit me 0.6-1 pikë përqindjeje gjatë vitit 2003. Rritja e ngadaltë e treguesve monetarë dhe respektimi i objektivit të inflacionit kanë diktuar ruajtjen e kahut zbutës të politikës monetare të Bankës së Shqipërisë. Banka e Shqipërisë uli normën e interesit të repo-s me 0.5 pikë përqindjeje në muajin tetor. Gjatë muajit nëntor, Banka e Shqipërisë ndryshoi disa elementë të instrumenteve të politikës monetare, duke iu përshtatur nevojave të tregut si dhe duke iu afruar standardeve të Bankës Qendrore Evropiane. Objektivat sasiorë të Bankës së Shqipërisë janë respektuar në nivele të kënaqshme gjatë periudhës shtator-tetor. Gjatë muajit shtator, oferta monetare ka ndjekur tendencën e vërejtur gjatë pjesës së kaluar të vitit. Ky muaj është karakterizuar nga një rritje e ngadaltë e depozitave dhe ulje e nivelit të parasë jashtë bankave. Sistemi bankar ka vazhduar të rezultojë me teprica likuiditeti edhe gjatë muajve shtator-tetor. Në tendencën rritëse të likuiditeteve, pas dhjetëditëshit të parë të tetorit, ka ndikuar rritja e depozitave në lekë gjatë muajit tetor, si pasojë e kthimit të parasë në sistem dhe kërkesa më e ulët e qeverisë pas përfundimit të fushatës së zgjedhjeve lokale.

----------


## ganoid

Korigjohet matja e inflacionit, efekti 1 pike me pak
Per shkak te nje ndryshimi ne perllogaritjen e treguesit te cmimeve, niveli i inflacionit kete vit pritet te jete 1 % me i ulet se, parashikimet ne matjen fillestare. Banka e Shqiperise njoftoi se, Instituti i Statistikes gjate muajit tetor ndryshoi menyren e llogaritjes se indeksit te grupit "Qira, uje, lende djegese dhe energji". "Rillogaritja e ketij indeksi solli ndryshime dhe ne indeksin total, duke sjelle renie te normes vjetore te inflacionit me 0.6-1 pike perqindjeje gjate vitit 2003", ben te ditur Banka e Shqiperise, si autoriteti qendror per mbajtjen ne ekuiliber te nivelit te pergjithshem te cmimeve. Ne ecurine e inflacionit deri ne fund te nentemujorit 2003, vihen re dy faza, e para janar-maj qe karakterizohet nga nje rritje progresive e normes se inflacionit deri ne vleren e kufirit te siperm te intervalit te objektivit te Bankes se Shqiperise, prej 2-4 per qind, dhe faza e dyte, qershor-shtator, qe karakterizohet nga qendrueshmeria e normes se inflacionit rreth kufirit te siperm, 4 perqind, duke e tejkaluar ate vetem ne muajin korrik. Ashtu sikurse edhe gjate muajve te meeparshem, ndikimet me te medha vjetore ne ndryshimin e nivelit te cmimeve verehen ne grupin "Ushqim dhe pije jo alkolike " prej 5.3 per qind , grupin "Sherbimi arsimor " prej 6.2 per qind si dhe ne grupin "Qera, uje lende djegese dhe energji " prej 5.5 per qind, " Pije alkolike dhe duhan " 4.7 per qind. Dy grupet kryesore te cilat vazhdojne te rezultojne me shifra negative, ashtu sikurse edhe muajt e kaluar jane perkatesisht, grupi "Veshje dhe kepuce" ne -4.3 per qind, dhe grupi "Komunikime " me -1.9 per qind. E njejta tendence ekziston edhe ne grupin "Komunikime", ku inflacioni vjetor vazhdon te jete ne shifra negative. Kjo eshte e lidhur, jo vetem me cmimet me te ulta te vendosura nga operatoret e ndryshem, por edhe me zhvillimin teknologjik dhe pasqyrimin e arritjeve me te fundit ne sektorin e sherbimeve komunikuese. Norma mesatare vjetore e inflacionit rezulton ne nivelin 2.93 per qind, duke qene brenda objektivit te BSH. 

Norma vjetore e inflacionit, ne perqindje, per disa vite

Vitet 1999 2000 2001 2002 2003

Janar 6.0 -1.3 2.2 6.5 0.3

Shkurt 3.5 -1.3 1.5 7.7 1.5

Mars 2.0 -2.1 2.9 7.6 1.9

Prill 0.4 -1.4 3.0 6.6 2.8

Maj -0.1 -0.1 2.5 4.6 4.0

Qershor -0.6 0.1 4.0 3.8 3.8

Korrik 0.1 -1.3 5.6 4.3 4.2

Gusht -0.6 -0.7 4.1 5.5 4.0

Shtator -1.9 0.9 3.5 5.4 3.9

Tetor -1.8 1.8 1.8 6.1 2.9

Nentor -1.2 1.9 2.8 4.1 

Dhjetor -1.0 4.2 3.5 2.1

----------


## ganoid

Rritja e çmimeve, ministri Islami nuk mban premtimet

Ministri Islami ka premtuar se Drejtoria e Tatimeve nuk do të ushtrojë presion gjatë muajit Dhjetor për mbledhjen e detyrimeve tatimore, që tregtarët të mos rritin çmimet, ndërkohë që tatimpaguesit e vegjël kanë marrë faturën për pagesën e detyrimeve tatimore që të nesërmen pasi u bë premtimi






Orieta Zhupa, Adriatik Kotorri  /  Data (01-12-2003)


Ministria e Financave nuk e ka mbajtur premtimin që dha para disa ditësh se Drejtoria e Përgjithshme e Tatimeve nuk do të jetë shumë agresive ndaj tatimpaguesgve gjatë muajit dhjetor në mbledhjen e detyrimeve tatimore. Drejtoria e Tatimeve nuk do të ushtrojë presion të madh ndaj tatimpaguesve, në mënyrë që ata të mos rrisin çmimet gjatë muajit dhjetor,- tha ministri Islami gjatë një takimi të bërë në Akademinë e Arteve me rastin e fillimi të fushatës kundër rritjes spekulative të çmimeve me rastin e festave të fundvitit. Por megjithëse u bë gjithë ky premtim edhe në praninë e mediave, Ministria e Financave nëpërmjet instancave të saj ka dërguar që të nesërmen tek shumë tatimpagues të vegjël faturën për diferencat e tatimeve që duhet të paguajnë. Sipas Niko Zherdit, kryetar i Shoqatës së Tregtarëve të Shqipërisë, tregtarët shtyhen të rrisin çmimet në fund të vitit sepse iu duhet të pagujnë tatimet e larta që aplikon mbi ta administrata tatimore, e cila në muajin dhjetor bëhet edhe më agresive në mbledhjen e tyre. 
Ka qenë Banka e Shqipërisë ajo që ka nisur fushatën sensibilizuese për parandalimin e rritjes së çmimeve në festat e fundvitit. Guvernatori i Bankës, Shkëlqim Cani ka bërë me këtë rast një takim në sallën Black Box në Akademinë e Arteve, ku edhe ka kërkuar ndihmën e Ministrisë së Financave, të tatimeve dhe të doganave për të mos spekuluar me çmimet në fund të vitit. Nga statistikat e Bankës së Shqipërisë të viteve të fundit është parë se rritjet në çmimet e festave të fundvitit kanë pasur një ndikim të ndjeshëm në inflacionin vjetor të vendit. Pavarësisht qëllimit të kësaj fushate, shumë analistë dhe përfaqësues grupimesh ekonomike kanë parë me dyshim mjetet e përdorura dhe rezultatet që pritet të japë kjo fushatë. Nuk mund të ketë rezultat një fushatë që mbështetet në lutjen ndaj tregtarëve për të mos rritur çmimet, shprehet Zherdi. Sipas tij, shteti nërpërmjet Ministrisë së Financave i ka të gjitha mjetet e nevojshme për të kontrolluar dhe penguar rritjen abuzive të çmimeve. 

Pse tregtarët i rritin çmimet?
Shkaku i parë që tregtarët rritin çmimet në fund të vitit është për të mbuluar tatimet e larta të parapaguara gjatë vitit,-thotë Zherdi. Sipas tij, tregtarëve të vegjël iu duhet të paguajnë një shumë tatimi prej rreth 200 mijë lekë tatimesh në vit dhe kërkesa e organeve tatimore për ta mbledhur këtë tatim bëhet shumë e fortë gjatë muajit të fundit të vitit. Tregtarët paguajnë gjithmonë më shumë tatime sesa duhet të paguajnë faktikisht dhe shkalla e fitimit të tyre vërtitet nga 10 në 2 për qind. Kjo gjë i shtyn biznesmenët që të gjejnë rrugë informale për tiu shmangur taksave dhe tatimeve, të kalojnë mallin kontrabandë nëpër dogana e kështu me radhë,- thotë Zherdi.
Vonesat në dogana janë një shkak tjetër që i bën tregtarët të rrisin çmimet. Kështu, firot e fruta-perimeve për shkak të vonesave në dogana bëjnë që tregtari të rritë çmimet për mallin që shet në mënyrë që të mbulojë edhe kostot e humbjeve që i ndodhin. Në këtë mënyrë tregtarët nxiten që të mbulojnë humbjet e vitit meqenëse u jepet rasti në Vit të Ri.
Përveç kësaj edhe çmimet e referencave janë shumë të larta dhe kanë një ndikim të drejtpërdrejtë në rritjen e çmimeve të mallrave, tha Zherdi. Sipas tij, megjithëse drejtuesit e Drejtorisë së Doganave u zotuan që këtë vit nuk do të ketë asnjë ndryshim të çmimeve të referencave, ato janë shumë të larta dhe rritin artificialisht koston e tregtarëve të vegjël. 
Një shkak tjetër që çon në rritjen e çmimeve në fund të vitit është mosfunksionimi i ligjit të konkurrencës. Kështu, shumë tregtarë i fusin mallrat në mënyrë të pakontrolluar duke mos paguar as detyrimet në doganë dhe as tatimtaksat. Këta tregtarë i konkurrojnë në mënyrë të pandershme tregtarët e rregullt, të cilët i paguajnë të gjithë këto detyrime dhe që detyrohen të rrisin çmimet në mënyrë që të mos falimentojnë. Ligji i konkurrencës duhet gjithashtu të kontrollojë çmimet e referencave në mënyrë që ato të mos vihen arbitrarisht nga punonjësit e doganave,-përfundon Zherdi.


Tregtarët e vegjël paguajnë gjithsej për shtetin rreth 200 mijë lekë taksa në vit, të cilat sipas Zherdit janë gjithmonë shumë më të larta sesa fitojnë në të vërtetë tregtarët. Kështu, ata paguajnë:
Taksë vendi: 30-50 lekë për metër katror
Taksë vendore: 60 mijë lekë në vit. Për këtë taksë ligji nuk ka qartësuar kategoritë e rrjetit tregëtar. Kështu, këtë taksë e paguajnë njësoj si ata që shesin në qendër të Tiranës, edhe ata që shesin në periferi të saj, të cilët kanë një xhiro më të vogël vjetore.

Spekulimi me çmimet në fund të vitit, ja kush duhet ta parandalojë

Banka e Shqipërisë ka nisur fushatën për parandalimin e rritjes spekulative të çmimeve në festat e fundvitit, ndërkohë që një gjë e tillë është thjesht pjesë e punës së Ministrisë së Financave dhe strukturave të saj

Në prag të festave çmimet rriten më shumë se zakonisht. Por kush është shkaktari për një rritje të tillë të çmimeve? Dikush mund të mendojë se rritja e kërkesës çon në rritje të çmimeve. Por pse duhet të rriten çmimet kur me rritjen e kërkesës për mallra dhe shërbime rritet edhe oferta me po të njëjtat ritme? Pra, në treg nuk është se mungojnë mallrat, e megjithatë njerëzit rendin të blejnë ushqime ditën e fundit të vitit edhe për 10 ditët që vijojnë. Ndërkohë që në datën 3 janar të vitit të ardhshëm tregu është po plot dhe nuk është se këto mallra nuk i gjen në treg kur i kërkon. Që tregtarët të mos abuzojnë me çmimet, rol kryesor luan shteti me ndërhyrjen e tij për mbajtjen e çmimeve nën kontroll. Përveç kësaj një rol kyç mund të luajë edhe sensibilizimi i njerëzve që të mos i blejnë të gjitha mallrat dy ditë para festave, si dhe të mos blejnë më shumë sesa u nevojitet për ditët e festave. Një rol kryesor në mosrritjen e çmimeve në fund të vitit mund të luajnë edhe bankat e nivelit të dytë,-thotë Niko Zherdi, kryetar i Shoqatës së Tregtarëve shqiptar. Sipas tij, në qoftë se bankat në muajin dhjetor ulin interesat e kredive, tregtarët do të nxiten të blejnë më shumë sesa kanë mundësi, duke mos rënduar as në çmimet e mallrave. 

Drejtoria e Përgjithshme e Tatimeve
Shteti luan një rol themelor në kontrollin e çmimeve në treg nëpërmjet Drejtorisë së Përgjithshme të Tatimeve. Gjatë vitit të kaluar është evidentuar që spekulimi me çmimet nuk vinte nga biznesi i madh, por nga biznesi i vogël, i cili ka më pak mundësi për tu kontrolluar. Por për këtë vit përfaqësuesi i tatimeve tha se në muajin dhjetor do të rriten kontrollet në subjektet private, në mënyrë që ato të mos abuzojnë me çmimet e mallrave dhe shërbimeve që ato ofrojnë. Sipas tij, Drejtoria e Tatimeve këtë vit do të kërkojë edhe tatimin mbi të ardhurat që fitojnë tregtarët nga spekulimi me çmimet (rritja artificiale e çmimeve). Kjo mendohet që ti ndërgjegjësojë sadopak konsumatorët që të mos i rritin çmimet më shumë se normalisht. Por Milva Ekonomi, drejtoreshë e përgjithshme e Institutit të Statistikave (INSTAT), tha se problemi i spekulimit me çmimet është proces i vetë tregut dhe jo problem i tatimeve. Sipas saj, Drejtoria e Tatimeve nuk është e aftë për të kontrolluar çmimet për vetë faktin se nuk ekziston fatura fiskale (skontrina) dhe kasat regjistruese te subjektet private. Për sa kohë që kjo faturë nuk do të ekzistojë, kjo drejtori nuk mund të jetë aktori kryesor për mosspekulimin me çmimet. Pra, më shumë ky problem mund të zgjidhet duke ndërgjegjsuar publikun, tha ajo.

Drejtoria e Përgjithshme e Doganave
Në muajin dhjetor të vitit të kaluar, Drejtoria e Përgjithshme e Doganave rriti çmimin e referencave, gjë që ndikoi negativisht në rritjen e çmimeve të mallrave të importuara. Por për këtë vit ministri Islami në bashkëpunim edhe me këtë drejtori deklaruan publikisht se nuk do të ketë lëvizje të çmimeve të referencave. Kjo mendohet që të ndikojë në mosrritjen e çmimeve në prag të festave. 

Tregtarët që ulin çmimet gjatë festave
Tregtarët që ulin çmimet në prag të festave janë ata që veprojnë më me zgjuarsi, thotë ekonomisti Fatos Baxhaku. Sipas tij, kjo kategori tregtarësh që ul çmimet për forcë të zakonit ose të besimit fetar, arrin të kapë një klientelë që nuk ka shumë të ardhura, por që gjithsesi nuk ngelet mbrapa në shpenzime për sa u përket festave të fundvitit.

----------

